# Looking again



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 30, 2006)

I posted once before that I was looking for a SERIOUS club; thought I had found something but it looks like it isn't going to  happen.  What am I looking for:

Good hunting, mainly deer and turkey.  I like deer hunting but love turkey hunting.

Club with high acreage to member ratio; current club has about 20 to 25 members on 1100 acres.  At the very most, I would be looking at no more than half that number of members on 1100 acres.

Game management is a must, I don't shoot small deer, I am only interested in trophy bucks and may take a doe or 2 for meat.  Supplemental feeding goes along with game management.  Not looking for fall kill plots but folks that believe in year around nourishment for game.

Strict guest rules; I don't mind guests and in fact enjoy bringing someone every once in a while.  I don't like it when someone brings a guest every weekend.

A decent camp ground with utilities would be nice but not absolutely necessary.

Not looking for a club that each member can hunt only a certain small area.  I will respect a hunter that has scouted an area and has located good sign, but, if I pay money to hunt a lease I should be able to hunt the whole lease.

Yes, I'm willing to pay a higher price for all this as long as it's reasonable, just as long as I don't have to fight for a place to turkey hunt.

Not looking for a lease that's 90% pines either, if you know what I mean.

I live in Warner Robins and really don't want to drive no more than one hour, especially if there is no camping area.

I know that I'm making a lot of demands, but I intend to pay between $1000 and $1500 (if it's worth it). 

If there are folks drinking and hunting, I don't want anything to do with it.

Secure lease, been on a few good clubs but lost the lease after a year or 2.  I want something that I would feel comfortable investing in.

Please PM me if you have such a club and are looking for SERIOUS hunters.


----------



## hunterrob (May 31, 2006)

if you don't mind me asking what is your current club?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (May 31, 2006)

What is it, like in cost?  I think it's about $500 for 1000+ acres, 20 or so members, "if it's brown it's down" type of club.  But, don't get me wrong, I like the folks in the club but most everyone would shoot anything they see.


----------



## Mad Racks (May 31, 2006)

DM, we may be what your looking for. Check out 989 ac Marion Co. QDM Club.
PM a # and I'll call with more info, thanks Madison.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 1, 2006)

478-973-2336

Thanks


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 2, 2006)

btt


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 4, 2006)

btt


----------



## Hunter450 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Hunt club*

David,

PM sent.

Hunter450


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 7, 2006)

btt


----------



## Hogguide (Jun 7, 2006)

Take a look here. You really ought to come look at this property. It is unbelievable.

Let me know if you want to look at it.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=61487
HG

Free BTT anyway


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jun 7, 2006)

Brother David call me tomorrow when you get a minute or three.


----------



## dcha_hunting (Jun 10, 2006)

Check out www.douglascountyhunting.com


----------



## meriwether john (Jun 11, 2006)

^^^
Wish you were closer. Would love to have you as a member. Good luck, John.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks John.  I've received a couple of possibilities just not exactly what I'm looking for, but I do appreciate everyone that has contacted me.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 14, 2006)

btt


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 19, 2006)

btt


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 21, 2006)

btt


----------



## Mad Racks (Jun 21, 2006)

DM
Been working late, I'll call with info on our club Sat. 24th around 8-9 pm. PM if that time is not OK.
Thanks Madison.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 22, 2006)

That's fine Madison


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 27, 2006)

btt


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Jun 27, 2006)

Bump for ya!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jun 29, 2006)

btt


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jun 29, 2006)

David I'll send  PM ON A hunting club in monroe if ya interested.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 4, 2006)

btt


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 6, 2006)

btt


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 11, 2006)

David, this is exactly the description of the club I'm looking for too.  Low hunter to acre ratio...serious land and game management.....let me know if you find something and they have extra spots.


----------



## gpigate (Aug 11, 2006)

why not get into a smaller club and help make it exactly what you are looking for?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 11, 2006)

> why not get into a smaller club and help make it exactly what you are looking for?



Low acreage club means less area to turkey hunt, I can cover 1000 acres in one day (turkey hunting); also provides more options for deer hunting.  Small geographical area makes supplemental feeding useless.  Larger area with some members (about 10-12) provides about the right amount of man power to do what’s needed.


----------



## gpigate (Aug 11, 2006)

I guess I just look at it a little differently.  We have 600 acres and we have year round plots.  We know the management and members of the 3 surrounding clubs.  All QDM, 2 with year round plots.  In some cases it's not only what you have but also what is around you.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 11, 2006)

> In some cases it's not only what you have but also what is around you.



That is imperative


----------

